# Moist meat surface vs dry



## natej (Aug 18, 2017)

I was just curious as to the general concensus on keeping the surface of the meat moist being smoked regarding smoke absorbtion

Ive read that dry meat absorbs more smoke however ive also read that moist meat absorbs more smoke

Which side of the fence do you all sit on?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2017)

IMO, smoke adhering to water on the surface of meat, combines to form a substance similar to "acid rain"..  A lousy tasting coating that tingles  when it comes in contact with your tongue...  The smoke can't penetrate the meat, because it has combined with the water..

Forming a pellicle, on the surface of the meat, is an age old step when smoking meats...

Cold smoking also allows for better smoke penetration... 













meat-smoking-cold.gif



__ daveomak
__ Aug 18, 2017


















meat-smoking-hot.gif



__ daveomak
__ Aug 18, 2017


----------



## natej (Aug 18, 2017)

Saved that picture.. thankyou my friend! In terms of spritzing and water pans, do think they help with smoke absorbtion? Or no difference?


----------



## cksteele (Aug 18, 2017)

this is a great article on the subject  but in short smoke sticks to wet better then dry but if you wanna get all  sciencey  then this one is  for you 

http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/srasmokeparticles.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2017)

At Low and Slow temps, water pans and spritzing just add time to the cook. There is a benefit to moisture smoking hot, 300+. Experiment. One mans Acid Rain, accurate description Dave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, is another's Smoky Goodness...JJ


----------



## natej (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys! Id seen a test done with a wet and dry cotton eye pad.. the wet did definitely have more smoke discolouration than the dry.. i wasnt sure if this would translate into a smokey flavor or as dave mentioned, creosotey acid numbing taste


----------



## cksteele (Aug 19, 2017)

well if you burn a clean fire  you should never  have  a "creosotey acid numbing taste"  on the BBQ you only get that with bad dirty smoke has nothing to do with spritzing or wet vs dry surface


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2017)

cksteele said:


> well if you burn a clean fire  you should never  have  a "creosotey acid numbing taste"  on the BBQ you only get that with bad dirty smoke has nothing to do with spritzing or wet vs dry surface


Not exactly...Smoke is Smoke. The components are always there but how clean it burns, TBS or billowy White, determines the Amount of nasty stuff like Creosote. Perfect example, A-MAZE-N Pellets. Burning properly they put out a sweet TBS...BUT...Fire a Butt in 30°F weather with water in the MES40 pan and spritzing, and you have Creosote, and a brown stream of other not so tasty components running down the cold glass window and out on to your patio.There is no right or wrong here just peoples sensitivity to the taste smoke imparts to wet and dry meat. The Type of wood and whether it's Green or well Seasoned has an impact as well. I spent a summer training in Arlington TX. Hit a Q joint that smoked brisket on nothing but Mesquite. l thought it was amazing and when my wife flew out for a couple of days, l told her she had to try the brisket. Shortly after walking in she complained of a tickle in her throat just breathing the air. She took one bite of the beef and spit the meat out, insisting l had lost my mind to brag on that nasty tasting food...JJ


----------



## roger47 (Sep 1, 2017)

"TBS"???  Need some help here.  What does that mean as I'm new to this but learning from the pros. .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

Roger47 said:


> "TBS"???  Need some help here.  What does that mean as I'm new to this but learning from the pros. .


They call it thin blue smoke.. that's clean coming out of the smoker as opposed to white and grey smoke that you try to avoid if possible

Also you see some people with OTBS tag by the name. That is a member of the Order of Thin Blue Smoke Group.


----------



## roger47 (Sep 1, 2017)

Greta artical!! Thanks a bunch.  It certainly answers my question(s)

roger


----------

